# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Epirotët e vjetër janë ilirët

## fegi

ELSA DEMO 
Gjuha e epirotëve të vjetër, hulumtimi i Arsim Spahiut, për një terren që shpesh është mbjellë me nacionalizëm dhe diletantizëm, mbron tezën delikate dhe komplekse: karakterin etnik ilir të epirotëve

"Gjuha e epirotëve të vjetër" i Arsim Spahiut merret me një problem të vështirë e të ndërlikuar që megjithëse i rrahur në literaturën historike gjuhësore shkencore, në dy dekadat e fundit ka qenë një terren që shpesh është mbjellë me nacionalizëm dhe diletantizëm nga botime jo shkencore. Vepra e këtij doktori të shkencave në histori të lashtë i Universitetit të Franshë-Komtesë (Franche- Comté) në Francë, është e treta e ciklit të hulumtimeve mbi karakterin etnik ilir të epirotëve: Orakulli i Dodonës dhe epirotët, I, Tiranë, 2008; Mbi arkeologjinë e Dodonës dhe të Epirit, II, Tiranë, 2009; Gjuha e epirotëve të vjetër, Tiranë, 2010.

Prezantimi iu bë dje në Akademinë e Shkencave, në prani të autorit i ardhur nga Parisi, vendi ku jeton pas një jetës së vështirë në internim në Shqipëri, po edhe për arsye të punës kërkimore shkencore në Bibliotekën Kombëtare të Parisit, burimi i tij për lëndën dokumentare.

Prof. Seit Mansaku, tha për "Shekullin" se autori është përpjekur të mbështetet në të dhënat më të pranueshme, në tezat më të qëndrueshme, i ka sistemuar dhe paraqitur ato në një trajtë që i japin librit vërtet një karakter jo diletantesk siç ndodh nganjëherë në këtë fushë por një libër shkencor. Prandaj "është vërtet meritë e këtij autori që për një problem kaq të vështirë dhe ku janë shprehur shumë hipoteza ka ditur të përzgjedhë ato që janë më afër të vërtetës shkencore".

Po kur ka qenë hera e fundit në këtë akademi që është diskutuar për këtë gjë?
Një kuvend i studimeve ilire është bërë më 1972 pastaj një tjetër konferencë e madhe albanologjike është bërë më 1982 për etnogjenezën e shqiptarëve për formimin e gjuhës dhe të kulturës të popullit shqiptar. Dhe të gjitha këto materiale të kongreseve dhe të kësaj konference janë botuar. Nga këto ka kaluar vërtet një kohë e gjatë, pavarësisht se "për të pasur rezultate të reja në këto fusha kaq të vështira nuk mund të bëhet ndryshe".
Dhe si shton me të drejt, prof. Mansaku, kanë dalë edhe probleme të tjera, siç është rishikimi i standardit, çështje për të cilën Qendra e Studimeve Albanologjike përgatitet të organizojë në dhjetor një konferencë të shumëpritur.

Zoti Spahiu ju po prezantoni një vepër mbi çështje të etnogjenezës në Akademinë e Shkencave të Shqipërisë, derë që s'hapet lehtë për këto çështje. Po për ju ka domethënie kjo?
Në Shqipëri botohen shumë libra mbi pellazgët dhe ilirët edhe nga njerëz të cilët nuk mbështeten në referenca, në autorë, gjuhëtarë ose historianë të cilët janë të njohur. Kaq sa për të vënë në dukje një ndryshim midis librit tim dhe librave që botohen nga njerëz që janë dashamirës të çështjes kombëtare, atdhetarë, intelektualë. Për ata do të ishte kjo fushë si për mua, ta zëmë, inxhinieria ose mjekësia.

Atëherë në këtë keqkuptim të rolit të patriotëve për të dëshmuar etnogjenezën, lashtësinë, ky libër çfarë teze merr dhe mbron?
Argumente të shumtë gjuhësor mbi karakterin ilir të epirotëve të vjetër. Teza bazë është: epirotët e vjetër janë ilirët. Po përdor kohën e tanishme, pra, janë e jo kanë qenë: Epirotët e vjetër janë ilirët. Mirëpo këtu ka diçka tjetër. Dhe kjo është hipoteza ime. Shumë autorë i quajnë epirotët pellazgë, autorë të tjerë i quajnë ilirë. Asnjë nuk thotë pellazgët dhe ilirët e Epirit ose ilirët dhe pellazgët e Epirit, por vetëm njërën fjalë ose fjalën tjetër. Për mendimin tim, përderisa bëhet fjalë për të njëjtën kohë, atëherë duhet të jenë pellazgët ilirë ose ilirët pellazgë siç është thënë deri në fund të shekullit të kaluar, njëkohësisht për dhe arbër dhe shqiptarë.

Kur thoni gjuha e epirotëve të vjetër, çfarë dëshmish sillni ju për një nga elementet që ka qenë gjithnjë problem për t'u dëshmuar në fushën e studimeve ilirike.
Për arsye se nuk është punuar sa duhet, prandaj. E kam hapur prapë këtij kapitull. Duhet të punohet në këtë drejtim.


Kjo siguria juaj nga çfarë lloj burimesh vjen dhe çfarë kërkimesh keni bërë?
Te autorët me të njohur të Greqisë së vjetër edhe te autorët e tri shekujve të fundit. Janë pothuajse të gjithë, ata që në mënyrë të drejtpërdrejtë ose tërthorazi thonë se epirotët janë pellazgë. 
Ndërsa nga autorët modernë të tri shekujve të fundit disa thonë janë pellazgë dhe të tjerë që janë ilirë. Ata që thonë ilirë nuk thonë asnjëherë pellazgë dhe e anasjellta. Pastaj ka një dëshmi gjuhësore që provojnë se pellazgët janë ilirë.

Mund të na e ilustroni?
Kalimi nga dh në d, nga o në a, janë tipare të pellazgjishtes dhe ilirishtes. Ka dhe të dhëna të tjera që i kam renditur në libër. S-ja në fillim të gjithë emrave që fillojnë me s, është e aspiruar, kurse në ilirisht dhe në gjuhë të tjera indoevropiane nuk është e atillë, as pellazgjisht nuk është kështu, as shqip.


Pak dimë kush është Arsim Spahiu, dimë që keni vuajtur shumë.
Në moshën 20-vjeçare më kanë internuar. Isha në vitin e dytë në Universitetin e Tiranës në Degën e Fizikës.

Për çfarë arsyesh ju internuan?
Arsyen e internimit e dinte vetëm Partia. Na ngritën nga Tirana drejt e në vendin ku qëndruam të internuar për 29 vjet, në kushtet më të vështira. Ishim familjarisht, dy prindërit, dy vëllezërit dhe tri motra të vogla.

Në Lushnje?
Në Gradisht, në qendrën e internimit. Kemi punuar në bujqësi ose në ndërtim.


Nga ana tjetër me studimet?
Unë fle pesë orë. E përballoj, pastaj paska miliona njerëz që flekan pesë orë dhe s'kanë nevojë për më tepër gjumë... Kam shkruar dy romane, shkrime, pamflete dhe dy herë i kam djegur, njëherë unë e njëherë babai. Babai im, Enver Spahiu në vitet dyzetë nuk kishte kurrfarë perspektive në Shqipëri, prandaj u dërgua në Kosovë, si mësues, falë marrëveshjes midis dy qeverive. Mirëpo në vitin 1947 kur u prishën marrëdhëniet shqiptaro-jugosllave, tim atë e internuan.


Çfarë rruge ndjek më tej hulumtimi juaj mbi etnogjenezën?
Tani një mendje më thotë të merrem me arkeologji, sepse nuk binden që pellazgët kanë arkeologji, pikërisht ata akademikët.

Megjithëse komplimentet për librin nuk jua kursyen sot.
Ato që i thanë detyrohen t'i thonë. Sigurisht që ka pasur arkeologji të pellazgëve. Mirëpo kjo është e periudhës para greke. Grekët mendohet që kanë ardhur në Ballkan në shek. 18-19 para epokës së re. Por këtu nuk janë botuar librat, nuk ka literaturë. Desha të provoja karakterin ilir etnik të epirotëve. Për këtë kam punuar.


Prof. Seit Mansaku: 
Përpjekje për të pranuar lidhjen e shqipes me ilirishten

"Është gjë e njohur tashmë që në greqishte ka disa elemente të hershme të cilat nuk shpjegohen dot me gjuhën greke vetë, domethënë që i përkasin një substrati tjetër gjuhësor, që nuk janë në atë linjën e zhvillimit të pandërprerë nga indoevropianishtja në greqishte. Këto elemente duket se i përkasin një substrati të hershëm të lashtë të cilin disa e kanë quajtur pellazgjik, disa e kanë quajtur mesdhetar, disa protoindoevropian. Autori ka mbrojtur tezën e formuluar edhe nga të tjerë më përpara që pellazgjishtja ka qenë një gjuhë indoevropiane dhe këto elemente në greqishte që nuk shpjegohen dot me greqishten, duhen mbledhur, duhet parë shtrirja e tyre gjeografike ku mbizotërojnë. Për shembull emrat e tipit Korinthos me grupin nth ose emrat e tipit Larisa që nuk gjejnë shpjegim në greqishte. Autori përpiqet të shpjegojë që këto kanë një përhapje në zonën trako-ilire, prandaj që pellazgjishtja duhet të ketë pasur lidhje me ilirishten, të tjerë kanë thënë me trakishten. Por iliro-trakishtja është përsëri një binom jo pa lidhje njëra me tjetrën, sepse dhe për shqipen, disa mbrojnë tezën nga ilirishtja, disa mbrojnë tezën nga trakishtja.

E rëndësishme është kjo që nga pikëpamja metodologjike autori Arsim Spahiu nuk përpiqet të shpjegojë pellazgjishten nëpërmjet shqipes, duke mënjanuar ilirishten që është patjetër një fazë e ndërmjetme dhe e gjatë. Dihet nga burimet historike të autorëve grekë edhe latinë që në antikitet këtu kanë qenë ilirët dhe pas ilirëve janë shqiptarët. Nuk mund të bëhet lidhja nga shqiptarët te pellazgët duke kapërcyer ilirët siç kanë bërë disa autorë. Kurse Spahiu përpiqet ta pranojë lidhjen e shqipes me ilirishten dhe pastaj të ilirishtes me pellazgjishten dhe kjo është një gjë pozitive.
Problemi pellazgjik nganjëherë është marrë si një problem romantik, nacionalist, diletantesk, por kur trajtohet me metoda shkencore me seriozitet shkencor, me ato argumente sado të pakta dhe nuk teprohet me etimologjizime të kota, mund të kthehet 
vërtet në një problem shkencor ashtu siç është."

----------


## landi45

interesante

----------


## Darius

> *Grekët mendohet që kanë ardhur në Ballkan në shek. 18-19 para epokës së re*.


Deklarate e forte.

----------


## Kanina

> Deklarate e forte.




mos ka dashur te thoje nga shekulli 8-9 para epokes se re??!!!

----------


## Kanina

mos ka dashur te thoje nga shekulli i 8-9 para epokes se re??!!

----------


## fegi

Epirotët ishin ilirë e jo grekë
Shkruan: Gëzim Llojdia
Qyteza e panjohur antike e Olimpes
Qyteza antike e Olimpes, në fshatin Mavrovë, 40 km në juglindje të Vlorës . Në toponimet e hershme quhej Olympe i pagëzuar ndoshta për vajzën e mbretërit Pirro .Në një toponim tjetër gjendet Mavrovë-Fitorë. Ne ndërmorëm një ekspeditë, në lartësinë 285 metra, ku gjendet qyteti i heshtur ilir i Olimpes. Sipas të dhënave që kishim nga periudha e antikitetit, në këtë zonë të njohur në luginën e Shushicës, ka qytete dhe fortesa te cilat ishin pjese konionit. Një ndër këto është Olympia qytet tjetër i Koinonit Amantia, rrënojat e të cilës ndodhen në fshatin e sotëm Mavrovë në anën e djathtë të lumit Shushica kur rrjedh lumi. Olympe shtrihej mbi një kodër me një sipërfaqe prej 13 ha dhe ishte qytet i pajisur edhe me akropol. Olimpe i kishte organizuar institucionet e saj sipas modelit epirot. Në krye të qytetit ishte nëpunësi më i lartë ekzekutiv i njohur me emrin Politarkes. Ai ndihmohej nga një kolegj nëpunësish të quajtur synarkontë si dhe nga Gramateusi (sekretari). Emrin Olympe, qyteti mendohet se e mori nga vajza e Mbretit Pirro, Olimpia. Këtë variant e hodhi për herë të parë arkeologu Hasan Ceka.
Qytet tjetër i Koinonit Amant ishte Olympe, rrënojat e së cilës ndodhen në fshatin e sotëm Mavrovë, në anën e djathtë të lumit Shushica . Olympe shtrihej mbi një kodër me një sipërfaqe prej 13 ha, dhe ishte qytet i pajisur edhe me Akropol. Por ndryshe nga Amantia, organizimi politik i së cilës ishte sipas Koinonit, Olimpe i kishte organizuar institucionet e saj sipas modelit epirot. Në krye të qytetit ishte nëpunësi më i lartë ekzekutiv i njohur me emrin Politarkes. Ai ndihmohej nga një kolegj nëpunësish të quajtur Synarkontë si dhe nga Gramateusi (sekretariKjo është shumë e qartë apo jo. Straboni na thotë se kombet epirotas ishin barbarë domethënë të huaj për racën dhe gjuhën greke (Veprat e Strabonit, VII, 6-13, faqe 267. Botim i Dübner Müller).Sipas historianit Ilirian Gjika  :e lashte: mrin Olympe, qyteti mendohet se e mori nga vajza e Mbretit Pirro, Olimpia. Këtë variant e hodhi për herë të parë arkeologu Hasan Ceka, Olympe u identifikua nga arkeologu Burhan Dautaj, i cili gjatë gërmimeve të zhvilluara në vitet 1960 gjeti tetë monedha me mbishkrimin Olympiastan. Zhvillimin më të madh Olympe e arriti në vitet 229-148 P. K. me nxjerrjen e monedhave, të cilat përdoreshin vetëm brenda ekonomisë së këtij qyteti. Ato kishin simbole të ngjashme me monedhat e Apolonisë, Amantias dhe Bylisit. Interesant është fakti se autorët antikë heshtin për praninë e këtij qyteti, i cili ndeshet vetëm te Stefan Bizantini që e përmend te vepra e ti, Mbi qytetet dhe popujt .
Ka marr statusin e trashëgimisë kulturore në vitin 1963. Qëllimi i ekspeditës buronte nga një këshillë e mençur e arkeologut N. Ceka, dhënë ca kohë më parë, që brenda kuadrit të Amantias të futej edhe kjo qytezë, gjurmët e të cilave në i gjetëm edhe pas kaq kohësh aty sipër rrugës automobilistike në kthesën e parë tek varrezat, kur vjen nga gryka dhe 100m më poshtë kur je nisur nga qyteti bregdetar. Fshati aktualisht sot mban emrin Mavrovë . Ndërsa toponimi i saj e hershëm Olympe që ka mbajtur qyteti me monedhën e vet është vetëm historik . Vendasit kanë filluar ti rivënë emrin Olympe shoqatës së fshatit të tyre, ndonjë lokali e magazinë dhe kjo është fare pak në krahasim me historinë e kësaj qendre ilire që i ka rezistuar rrebesheve. Muret e saj i gjetëm 285m lartësi mbi nivelin e detit. Poshtë është Shushica , që rrjedh në buronja të Kuce me gjatësi rreth 85 km me derdhje ne Vjosë . Përkarshi ka fshatin Lapardha . Poshtë në Sirokëmbë ka fushat deri tek ura në Sklap . Ka ullinj shekullorë . Aty nga vitet 88 kam takuar arkeologun Llambi Durollin në Mavrovë . Nga shkolla e fshatit zbritëm poshtë tek udha . Llambi më tregonte për vendbanimin e hershem dhe monedhën e saj . Në rrjedhën e Shushicës ka edhe një vendbanim si Cerja rerth 60 km nga qyteti i Aulonës dhe ka shërbyer më shumë si qendër e fortifikuar për kontrollin e rrugëve që mbronin nga largësia. Arkeologët thonë se një popullsi ilire ka jetuar pikërisht këtu prej epokës së bronzit. Mirëpo, ajo që na kishte tërhequr më tepër qe kalaja e Mavrovës. Rruga ishte përmirësuar nga qendra e fshatit, deri në lagjen Çakallovaj ku u ndeshëm me gjurmët e para të kalasë. Kalaja shtrihet në një sipërfaqe të mëdha rreth 13 ha . Vendi dhe gjurmët e saj shfaqen diku heshtin dhe zhduken .Lagjja që ne shkuam në fillim kishte vetëm dy banorë ndërsa ndërtesat ishin ruajtur . Ndërkohë që të dhënat më të sakta për këtë kala, i gjetëm tek një shkrimi i autorit vendas Burhan Dautaj .Dautaj ishte arkeologu qe ka gërmuar ne këtë qytete kur u formësua mendimi për ekzistencën e tij . i cili shprehet kështu: Kërkimet filluan ne dy pika: brenda mureve rrethuese te qytetit ne skajin me jugor te majës se Rrethunit dhe ne nekropol. Nga veri-perëndimi ndërpritet prej rrugës këmbësore qe lidh lagjen Ymeraj me Cakallovaj, deri sa bashkohet me traktin ne piken C."Ky trakt i ruajtur ne lartësinë e tri radhëve (lartësi 2 m. dhe gjatësi 12 m.) është ngritur nga blloqe trapezoidal e katërkëndësh, me faqe pak të sfumuara (fig. 3). Ne fasadën e tij dallohen gurëlidhësit tërthore qe përforcojnë strukturën e brendshme te murit. Këtu muri bën një kthese ne kënd te drejte, për tu ngjitur përpjetë shpatit perëndimor te kodrës, ndërpritet nga rruga këmbësore qe lidh lagjen Shahaj me Cakallovaj.
Trakti me gjatësi 21 m, lartësi 3.25 m dhe gjerësi 2.80 m, është ruajtur ne gjendje relativisht te mire, me përjashtim te mesit te tij ku ka çarje e shkarje nga themeli .Muresa është ngritur nga blloqe gur gëlqeror dhe shtufore, pjesërisht te punuar me faqe trapezoidale dhe katerkendeshe te gufuara ne pjesën e dukshme te tyre. Blloqet kane këto përmasa: 0.62 x 0.46 m; 1.08 x 0.60 m; 1.60 x 0.60 m; 1.80 x 0.60 m. Rreshtat ne përgjithësi janë ne linja te drejta me ndonjë shkallëzim qe u është imponuar ndërtuesve me sa duket, edhe nga pjerrësia e madhe e terrenit. Duke filluar nga fundi ne rreshtin e trete, shfaqen gurelidhsit tërthorë te vendosur ne distanca te ndryshme qe lëvizin nga 2.85 deri ne 3 m. Themeli i ngritur nga blloqe te papunuar ku duken qarte gjurmët e nxjerrjes se tyre nga gurorja, është lënë si thembrat me një dalje 0.15-0.20 m nga muri. Nga qoshja ku trakti merr kthesën nga lindja, muri me gjatësi 23 m i është nënshtruar një rindërtimi qe shkon deri ne themel. . Në vendin me emër toponimik Çezma e plakës, lartësia e murit sipas arkeologut, Burhan Dautaj arrin në katër rradhë gurësh, ndërsa më tej kap lartësinë e 6-7 radhëve. Në vendin e emërtuar Maja e rrethonit gjendet masivi shkëmbor, ku sipas arkeologëve është marrë materiali për të ndërtuar muret e kalasë së qytetit antik. Bazuar në të dhënat e disa studimeve, ky mur ka ngjashmëri me muret e tarracimit në akropolin e Dimalit, të përdorur dhe për mbështetjen e çative në godinat e shekullit II para Krishtit. Gjurmët e para të kalasë hasen në lagjen e emërtuar Cakallovaj dhe vazhdojnë përgjatë kopshteve private, ndërsa sipërfaqja brenda mureve rrethuese të kalasë së Mavrovës arrin në rreth 13 ha, duke e renditur Olimpen mes qyteteve mesatare të antikitetit". Çka thotë studimi:Shek.3 e gjen kryeqendrën ekonomike e kulturore të Koinonit, Matohasanajt, Cerjas, Hadëraj.Janë të gjitha qëndra që shtrihen gjegjësisht,gjithandej si në veri dhe në lindje të kryeqendrës. Lajmi i S.Anamalit është:Prova e sjelle nga Ugolini se ne afërsi te Plocës mungojnë rrënoja të tjera te lashta, sot nuk mund te përdoret si argument; në vitet e pas çlirimit rreth Plo¬ces janë zbuluar tepricat e tre qyteteve te tjera te fortifikuara, bashkëkohës me atë te Ploces, dhe pikërisht ne Matohasanaj ne lindje te Ploces, ne luginën e Vjosës, ne Cerje (Brataj) ne juge dhe ne Olympe, ne perëndim, të dyja ne luginën e Shushicës. Por është edhe Olympe soe Mavrova e sotme me kalanë në Majën e Rrethunit,dhe kështu qytetet të radhitura në Sira, Bylys, Amantia, Oriku Triporti dhe Olimpe.

----------


## Hyllien

Shi shi, u deshën 100 vjet por po e kuptojnë avash avash pse Himarjotë e quajnë veten Iperiotë në folklorin e tyre, vecse tani më duket pak si vonë dhe shumë kaotike kjo lëvizje për të venë historinë në vend. Këto gjëra nuk duheshin lejuar kur filluan, ti ndalosh tani që në botë janë rritur gjenerata të tëra që shkruajnë se Epiri është Greqi, duhet megjithmënd punë titanike nga ana jonë, jo libra që ripërsërisin pa analizuar fare librat e Pilikës, apo Kolës, apo Arbëreshëve. 

Pa u bërë kongresi gjuhësor edhe një her ta rivendosim këtë gjuhë në piedestalin që meriton jo sic u bastardizua dhe hapi rrugën për shkatërrimin total të saj pas 90, nuk do ketv asgjë më, jo më Epir.

----------


## kutje

> Shi shi, u deshën 100 vjet por po e kuptojnë avash avash pse Himarjotë e quajnë veten Iperiotë në folklorin e tyre, vecse tani më duket pak si vonë dhe shumë kaotike kjo lëvizje për të venë historinë në vend. Këto gjëra nuk duheshin lejuar kur filluan, ti ndalosh tani që në botë janë rritur gjenerata të tëra që shkruajnë se Epiri është Greqi, duhet megjithmënd punë titanike nga ana jonë, jo libra që ripërsërisin pa analizuar fare librat e Pilikës, apo Kolës, apo Arbëreshëve. 
> 
> Pa u bërë kongresi gjuhësor edhe një her ta rivendosim këtë gjuhë në piedestalin që meriton jo sic u bastardizua dhe hapi rrugën për shkatërrimin total të saj pas 90, nuk do ketv asgjë më, jo më Epir.


Na mungon shume KONGRESI,po te ishte majtun gjdo gja do te vinte ne vend.Mirepo politikanet te verbet,nuke deshirojne,po te ishte mbajtur,atehere historia jne do te ishte komplete,dhe krejte do teperfitonim.Miliona turist do tekishin ardhur ne viset tona,mirep edhene bregdet,ku do te punesoheshin nji milion njerez,perfitimet do te ishin edhe materiale,ekonomike,mirepo edhe kulturore.

----------


## Helikranon

Kur lexoj shkrimet e me siperme me kujtohet  gjyshi kur thoshte:

-P.i.r.th. o Mece p.i.r,th.

----------


## peshkaqeni33

Bota ka kohe qe e ka kuptuar qe njerzit nuk jane kafsh teritoriale qe markojne teritorin e tyre sic bejne ne familjet e maceve dhe te qeneve. Ndoshta tani vone keto 100 vitet e fundit kane filluar t'a adaptojne kete huq dhe familjet e grekeve. Greket thone se jane kafshe teritoriale. 
Ne jemi njerez dhe e shohim historin ndryshe. Prandaj kur bisedoni per histori, kini kujdes dhe mos beni markim territori.  

Nuk ka kuptim te harxhojme energji per te vertetuar qe Epiri ne 200 para krishtit ishte Shqiptare, kur rreth 200 vjet me shpjejt akoma askush nuk kishte degjuar per faren greke. Jo vetem Epiri por gjithe Ballkani ishte Pellazg. Ne nuk kemi per te vertetuar asgje. Jane greket ate qe duhet te vertetojne. Ata duhet te vertetojne ne radhe te pare c'eshte kombi i tyre. Ku e bazojne identitetin e tyre kombetar, ne baze rracore(si nje rrace qe ka tiparet e saj te vecanta nga rracat e tjera), apo fetare. Domethene.... Jane greket te gjithe te nje rrace, apo jane nje amalgam pa lidhje rracash qe identifikohen si komb vetem nga besimi fetar sic jane hebrenjte. 

Pasi te na shpjegojne keto atehere shohim e bejme. Mund tju kushtojme disa minuta vendje historive dhe gojdhanave te "tyre".

----------


## peshkaqeni33

> Kur lexoj shkrimet e me siperme me kujtohet  gjyshi kur thoshte:
> 
> -P.i.r.th. o Mece p.i.r,th.


ahahahaha

 Qerrata.....
Mos je nipi i Selim Qerimit.... Se ai kishte nje shok qe e quanin Mece!

----------


## Helikranon

Epirotet ishin ilire e jo shqiptare

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Clidhje kane epirotet koke katrore edhe njerez te trashe me fisin tone?
Ne jemi te shgjuar edhe apsolutisht qe nuk ngjasim nga koka me ta ?
LOL na ofendoni
blla blla pa fakte

----------


## peshkaqeni33

> Epirotet ishin ilire e jo shqiptare


Hiqmani sysh kete handikapat!
Futeni ne spitalin e te cmendurve, ce lini te qarkulloj keshtu!

----------


## yllbardh

> Epirotet ishin ilire e jo shqiptare


Kjo i është sikurse të thuashë se dita përbëhet nga 2x12 orë e jo 24 orë. Lojë fjalësh shumë të rrezikshme, sepse këtu në këtë forum kam hasur në teori se epirotët janë pasardhësit e arbëreshëve të Skenderbeut dhe shqipëtarët jan si rezultat i kolonizimit të viseve të depopulluara të Shqipërisë nga turqit!!! Kur dihet shumë mirë se termi epirotë në kohën moderne përdoret nga megalomania greke për interesa të tyre për greqinë e madhe. Kjo i bjen sikurse ai i "mencuri" i cili sharriste degën në të cilën ishte ulur.

----------


## Hyllien

> Kjo i është sikurse të thuashë se dita përbëhet nga 2x12 orë e jo 24 orë. Lojë fjalësh shumë të rrezikshme, sepse këtu në këtë forum kam hasur në teori se epirotët janë pasardhësit e arbëreshëve të Skenderbeut dhe shqipëtarët jan si rezultat i kolonizimit të viseve të depopulluara të Shqipërisë nga turqit!!! Kur dihet shumë mirë se termi epirotë në kohën moderne përdoret nga megalomania greke për interesa të tyre për greqinë e madhe. Kjo i bjen sikurse ai i "mencuri" i cili sharriste degën në të cilën ishte ulur.


Loja filloi në kohën e Enverit. Epir, Ipe do të thotë shqiponjë në gjuhën tonë popullore. Grekët shqiponjës i thonë ἄρξιφος	apo πλάγγος ose në kohën moderne 
αἰετός. Nuk ka lidhje fare shpjegimi i termit Epir me Greqinë dhe shpjegimin që i japin ata, dhe prandaj janë të detyruar që cdo figurë cilësore që del andej ta përvetësojnë për të mshehur gënjeshtrën. Kështu Pirrua na paskish qënë Grek, edhe pse emërtimi i fiseve atje, pra Molosë, Kaon etj nëse është origjinal, në greqishten e lashtë kanë patur kuptime degjenerative. Kaon do të thotë i pistë, derr. Gati cdo populli Grekët nëse i ruajtën emërtimin e bënë emërtimin në gjuhën e tyre dicka të keqe dhe të neveritshme. Sidomos kjo praktikë ka qenë me popullsitë vëndase të ballkanit me origjinë Pellazge.

Megjithatë ne jemi shtet pa lidhje, sepse kjo nuk është e vetmja gafë që qeveria ka bërë me koshiencë të plotë për të na asgjesuar identitetin kombëtar, por dhe njohja e Maqedonisë me emrin Maqedoni është dicka skandaloze. Nuk ka gjenocid më të madh etnokulturor në historinë e njerëzimit se sa ai i Maqedonisë. Dhe derisa ne as nuk menduam para se ta njohim, derisa ne nuk bëjmë asgjë për ta bërë atë shtet sa më disfunksional me mbi 30% "pakicë", nuk e kuptoj se si do "e marrim" pjesën e vjedhur të Epirit ku atje nuk ka më asnjë Shqiptar !

Duhet të fokusohemi atje ku mundemi të bëjmë dicka. Prioriteti ynë është Kosova, dhe integrimi i saj në një strukture quasi-federale në të ardhmen, afrimi i Malit të Zi si aleat i vlefshëm politik, dhe puna për paaftësimin e Maqedonisë. Greqisë rradha do i vijë më vonë, madje mund ti vijë vetë pa i bërë ne hic gjë derisa të mbarojmë punë me sllavët që kanë pushtuar Maqedoninë dhe ata që mbajnë peng Kosovën.

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> Loja filloi në kohën e Enverit. Epir, Ipe do të thotë shqiponjë në gjuhën tonë popullore. Grekët shqiponjës i thonë *ἄρξιφος*	apo *πλάγγος* ose në kohën moderne 
> αἰετός.
> .


o sa kam qeshur  :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Helikranon

Bishtqeni33 

Merre me shtruar mor shqiptar "trimi",dhe mos keko paraardhes ne ballkan.

----------


## illyrian rex

> Loja filloi në kohën e Enverit. Epir, Ipe do të thotë shqiponjë në gjuhën tonë popullore. Grekët shqiponjës i thonë ἄρξιφος	apo πλάγγος ose në kohën moderne 
> αἰετός. Nuk ka lidhje fare shpjegimi i termit Epir me Greqinë dhe shpjegimin që i japin ata, dhe prandaj janë të detyruar që cdo figurë cilësore që del andej ta përvetësojnë për të mshehur gënjeshtrën. Kështu Pirrua na paskish qënë Grek, edhe pse emërtimi i fiseve atje, pra Molosë, Kaon etj nëse është origjinal, në greqishten e lashtë kanë patur kuptime degjenerative. Kaon do të thotë i pistë, derr. *Gati cdo populli Grekët nëse i ruajtën emërtimin e bënë emërtimin në gjuhën e tyre dicka të keqe dhe të neveritshme. Sidomos kjo praktikë ka qenë me popullsitë vëndase të ballkanit me origjinë Pellazge*.


Per ta perforcuar kete qe e tha Hyllien, mund te shtoj edhe keto -

Taulantet - te vrazhde (taulantos e taulantos - te vrazhde e kokeforte)
Arberit - çupelina (arbos: i zhburreruar)
Plerei - te krekosur (pleros - i krekosur)
Atintanet - te pa ndere (atites - i pandere)
Moloset - budallenj (molos - idiot)
Ardiejte - te piset ( arda- ndyresire)
Enkelejte - te denje per tallje (engelao- shpotitem)
Pirustet - zjarrvenes ( pyros- zjarr)
Nestet - te uritur (nestos - agjerues)
Penestet - skllever (penestes - skllav qe punon ne fusha)
Peonet - **** (peos - organ mashkullor)
Kaonet - koq.e (kaon - testikul) 
etj...

----------


## yllbardh

> o sa kam qeshur


cka është për t'u qeshur? (se nuk kam një kokërr lidhje me greqishten)

----------

